#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-11
<Feveth> Hm. Awfully quiet.
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-12
<coolboy> heloO!!
<coolboy> dd4814??
<rince_> hello
<Saulot> sup
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2013-03-13
<john____> hi
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-11
<txtsd> Why am I unable to provide authentication for pad.ubuntu.com?
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<txtsd> o/
<rickspencer3> jono asked me to say a few words during the opening
<Mirv> o/
<rickspencer3> or should I say " jono_"
<rickspencer3> jono_ is posting the links to the talk around now
<rickspencer3> I need guitars in my background
<zyga-uds> live
<thomi> what time is it?
<swaveck> we can see you
<balloons> #ubuntu-uds-community-1
<dpm> o/
<Mirv> is there some usual delay in the stream?
<mrbrownstone3g> has this started yet
<zyga-uds> everything works smooth, happy to see another UDS commencing
<swaveck> Rick's squeaking a litlle bit..
<Mirv> compared to when people start in the hangout
<Mirv> I mean, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22202/intro-by-jono-bacon/ is empty still
 * ogra_ doesnt get any video on the summit page 
<Volbeat> Fuck the america!
<iBobX> thanks
<alecu> hello!
<nik90> hi
<Corasaaa> And... So
<nik90> does anybody see the video window?
<Mirv> hi nik90 :)
<Corasaaa> No
<kenvandine> not me
<Mirv> nik90: nope!
<ogra_> nik90, nope
<nik90> Mirv: hi
<dobey> nope
<ogra_> just the placeholder
<nik90> I guess I panicked for no reason
 * kenvandine is anxiously awaiting to watch Jono play the guitar
<nik90> kenvandine: lol
<sergiusens> isn't it supposed to be now?
<dobey> yes
<kafabih> hi
<sergiusens> I have no video :/
<Mirv> sergiusens: assuming technical glitches
<ppetraki> video running?
<Corasaaa> No
<ppetraki> thanks
<beisner> video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zqECljI4E4
<sergiusens> I don't even have the video window...
<mhall119> try refreshing the window
<sergiusens> youtube link ftw
<nik90> sergiusens: yup I didnt have the video window even
<ppetraki> yt link is live
<sergiusens> nik90, just showed up on summit :-)
<dobey> "live" ?
<ppetraki> yes
<ppetraki> and we're 5m late :)
<Mirv> I added the youtube link to Etherpad. Summit page is still "We'll be right back'
<dobey> it says "please stand by" here
 * geddy has his veggies ready for when jono tells us to eat them
<Mirv> ppetraki: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zqECljI4E4
<dpm> now also the feed on the page is live
<Mirv> dpm: yay!
<dpm> :-)
<nik90> dpm: +1
<t1mp> hello :)
<Corasaaa> Hi
<bittin> i can see you :)
<dobey> ffs, finally got an actual stream
<nik90> t1mp: hi
<sergiusens> rotating timezones should be used
<sergiusens> next uds should be +4 hours and so on
<marcoceppi> \o/ charmers
<fagan> yay got here on time!!!
<Mirv> sergiusens: I vote -8 hours next :D
<t1mp> sergiusens: bad idea, for me it ends now at 20:00
<t1mp> even 21:00
<t1mp> +4 would be 1am
<dobey> t1mp: think about the people who are having it end at 1am for them, now
<yonsson> What's up?
<t1mp> sergiusens, Mirv ok then let's make a compromize. +4-8/2 = -4. perfect :)
<dobey> or whom it ends at 9 am for
<veeru> ssup?
<t1mp> dobey: uh. yeah, you're right.
<dobey> like everyone in Taiwan :)
<Mirv> t1mp: any - is + for me :)
<dobey> something that would be great though, would be pre-filled links direct to the YouTube page for the stream, on the schedule
<mhall119> dobey: if Google would let us we would
<pavakpaul> how do i join hangout? my google id is plus.google.com/+pavakpaul & email: pavakatubuntu@gmail.com
<mhall119> pavakpaul: every session will have a different hangout
<dobey> pavakpaul: you can't join *this* hangout
<mhall119> pavakpaul: ask the person running it for the URL
<dobey> you can possibly join hangouts for other sessions though
<t1mp> Mirv: -20? ;)
<fagan> I found it pretty annoying that you couldn't have 1 link. Like every other streaming site has the single link thing
<dobey> the intro/keynote hangouts are special though
<pavakpaul> why? He said anyone can join???
<fagan> Its a big downside of youtube in general
 * aquarius watches world-famous vegetable talk. :)
<yonsson> Hello.
<mhall119> fagan: one link to what?
<aquarius> Cool that sessions have a "join the hangout" button now.
<iBobb> Hello, am i the only one struggling to find where's that Hangout he's talking about?
<fagan> mhall119: to a youtube stream
<dobey> iBobb: they don't exist yet
<mhall119> iBobb: you can join the hangout for non-plenary sessions, this one is a plenary
<devmer11> is this live?
<marcoceppi> iBobb: each session has it's own hangout, join the IRC channel for that session then ask in the room for the link to the hangout if you wish to join that session
<marcoceppi> devmer11: yes
<null_wang> hello everyone
<t1mp> mhall119: it would be nice then to have the hangout url on the summit page for the session
<iBobb> thank you
<devmer11> thanks
<t1mp> devmer11: yes it is live
<mhall119> t1mp: you do for regular sessions
<mhall119> should anyway
<mhall119> I think I made that change
<t1mp> mhall119: cool thanks :)
<mhall119> t1mp: the link would appear above the embedded video
<Mirv> let's see how it works in the next sessions
<dobey> mhall119: above as in Y axis, or Z axis? ;)
<dpm> o/
<mhall119> dobey: Y :-P people who mess with z-index are evil
<rickspencer3> tomatos are *not* vegetables
<dobey> heh
<mhall119> rickspencer3: they're virtually vegetables, so it works for virtual UDS :)
<rickspencer3> :)
<kenvandine> yay... we got our veggies for the week!
<dobey> rickspencer3: indeed. they're an abomination
<fagan> rickspencer3: technically they are because they grow above ground
<rrnwexec> we need more bandwidth for vegetables over IP.
<neroZZ> Dammit the name is BACON and he says eat vegetables
<rickspencer3> rickalitious
<rickspencer3> wtf?
<mhall119> neroZZ: it's self-preservation
<rickspencer3> lol
<nik90> lol
<neroZZ> Not what I've expected here
<mhall119> Nobody expects the bacon introduction </montypython>
<pavakpaul> i did found this hangout in google+ but can't find a option to join in hangout o.O
<mhall119> pavakpaul: you can't join this one, you can join one of the next ones
<ogra_> just glue on a beard
<mhall119> ogra_: lol
<yonsson> sounds American
<pavakpaul> oh ok. so i need to be connected from the biggining? @mhall119 ?
<fagan> Good olde brown
<mhall119> pavakpaul: no,this is just a special session that other people can't join
<dobey> pavakpaul: are you a keynote speaker?
 * sergiusens wonders why people want to join the hangout for a plenary
<mhall119> sergiusens: to hangout with those cool guys?
<dobey> sergiusens: either to troll, or feel special
<pavakpaul> no, I'm not.
<dbarth> sergiusens: that's to comment about rick's new orange shirt to complement his signature headset
<pavakpaul> no, I'm not
<yonsson> Is this like Celebrate Ubuntu -week?
<mhall119> pavakpaul: there are 2 kinds of sessoins at UDS
<pavakpaul> okk
<mhall119> plenary sessions are presentations made by just a couple people
<sergiusens> dobey, lots of people looking at me while saying nothing and being idle doesn't make me feel special though
<mhall119> discussion sessions are open to anybody who wants to discuss the topic
<pavakpaul> ohh. in what i can join?
<mhall119> pavakpaul: you can join the discussion sessions
<dobey> sergiusens: well, you're special ;)
<sergiusens> lol
<itholic> is it apple magic mouse in left corner ? O.o
<sergiusens> pavakpaul, look at the events and times here: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/
<fagan> itholic: its a good mouse
<itholic> ye?
<t1mp> rickspencer3: that picture was taken before switching to cat-based-management? ;)
<fagan> itholic: doesn't have to be used just on macs
<sergiusens> pavakpaul, find a session you can contribute to and join the hangout
<itholic> yeah, i know taht
<itholic> that
<pavakpaul> OK thanks sergiusens :)
<mhall119> t1mp: cat-based-management is an oxymoron
<devmer11> Microsoft Serial Mouse FTW!
<fagan> I have a steelseries kinzu v2 :)
<yonsson> That picture was taken when his hair looked decent.
<Corasaaa> Hahahahahah
<sergiusens> pavakpaul, if it's a busy hangout/session; and your contribution by being on the hangout isn't going to be that big; opt for following on irc instead so other people have a chance to get in
<jono_> yonsson, harsh
<jono_> lol
<t1mp> mhall119: I liked the idea :)
<t1mp> cats rule :)
<mhall119> yeah, like Nero
<pavakpaul> OK thanks :)
<itholic> i'm on university and i dont have sound now ...  i hate pc without speakers, goddamn
<dobey> mhall119: is Rome burning again?
<nik90> wow I did not know about the following devel deature
<mhall119> itholic: these will all be recorded if you want to watch later, just come back to the same page
<nik90> s/deature/feature
<Aaruni> nik90: s/wrong/correct/
<nik90> Aaruni: erm yes, that's what I did :P
<mhall119> dobey: evidently the design team is :)
<itholic> bb
<dobey> heh
<fagan> I like that everything is recorded now
<nik90> oh yeah I remember the old days where I tried to listen to UDS session using the audio streams..I like the new format much better
<jono_> mhall119, Zoltan all set for the SDK sess?\
<marcoceppi> fagan: a lot of the old UDS sessions were recorded too, fwiw
<pavakpaul> off topic,  how can i talk/chat with canonical about some stuffs? I've created a customized Ubuntu based Distro. So I'd like to talk with them if i should care about something that i haven't
<mhall119> jono_: yeah, I'm going to start that one since balloons is starting the other I was scheduled for
<mhall119> jono_: so you're off the hook :)
<jono_> mhall119, ahhh cool
<jono_> thanks
<jono_> I should be in most of it anyway
<fagan> marcoceppi: yeah I remember watching them before but it was like 1 in ever 3 sessions
<mhall119> pavakpaul: there's a bunch of #ubuntu- channels here on Freenode, most are filled with Canonical people
<dobey> pavakpaul: go to canonical.com and follow the "contact" link to get in touch about trademark issues or whatever
<pavakpaul> ok. I need to talk with them about Oikyo Linux
<mhall119> pavakpaul: is it technical or legal questions?
<pavakpaul> ok thanks @mhall119 && dobey
<pavakpaul> legal things @mhall119
<mhall119> ah, quickly, that brings back memories
<mhall119> pavakpaul: ah, then follow what dobey said above
<pavakpaul> OK, I'll :)
<fagan> Ill have to remind myself for mark's keynote
<pavakpaul> anyway, we did write something in here: http://goo.gl/l2dFAA @mhall119
<mhall119> pavakpaul: oh nice, you're using Unity too, did you get your custom packages into the Ubuntu archives?
<yonsson> How many mobile OSs have multiple user support?
<fagan> yonsson: none im pretty sure
<Corasaaa> Android
<mhall119> pavakpaul: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/107456658617967904628/+MichaelHall119/posts/WS5rU4be2ye is mine :)
<Corasaaa> I've a tablet with multiple user
<Corasaaa> But it doesn't work well
<fagan> android it depends on how its setup though by default the way its shipped to users it doesn't
<pavakpaul> mhall119: No, I did created Oikyo Linux to make it even better. And it's completely based on user experience. People talk about problems, and I just tryed to solve them. and I did tried to make a really easy distro for the new users.
<fagan> Wow I was 6 minutes behind on the video
<pavakpaul> @mhall119: Added. but I do prefer fb. I'm here: http://fb.com/pavakatubuntu
<iBobX> that's awesome...
<nik90> dpm: I see you in that pic
<dpm> nik90, ah, yeah, that brings nice memories :)
<pavakpaul> mhall119: Yeah unity is here. I just love this DE. but I did remove the online searches and left that on users as Richard Stallman said :)
<fagan> rickspencer3: anything going on with Mir with regards to gaming? Im pretty interested in looking at performance of it
<fagan> good session dudes
<mhall119> fagan: there was an announcement a while back about SDL being ported to Mir, did you see that?
<pavakpaul> mhall119: I'm now outy now. will talk in g+ :)
<pavakpaul> bye everyone
<rickspencer3> fagan, `well, I hear that there has been some solid work upstream in SDL to support Mir
<fagan> Yeah SDL was a pretty big step
<Disward> .
<Aaruni> we be live
<mhall119> Aaruni: not for the plenary
<Aaruni> hmm
<mhall119> it ended a few minutes ago
<Aaruni> :\
<mhall119> you must be watching the recording
<Aaruni> nvm
<robinhoodmjp> so this is NOT live then
<Aaruni> when I got to it, it was "stand-by"
<Aaruni> when I reload, its over
<Aaruni> :|
<Aaruni> damn it
<ogra_> Aaruni, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zqECljI4E4
<ogra_> (that's the recording)
<Aaruni> thanks
<AnandSoni> hi
<AnandSoni> is that started
<AnandSoni> ?
<Aaruni> AnandSoni: ended
<Aaruni> :(
<mhall119> you can get the schedule at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/ the 1500 UTC sessions are about to start live
<AnandSoni> oh
<AnandSoni> ok
<aquarius> mhall119, I don't know who sorts this stuff out, but whatever changes the topics for the UDS IRC channels still seems to think we're in UDS 13.11 rather than this UDS?
<mhall119> aquarius: it's some IRC bot, I don't konw who owns it
<aquarius> mhall119, ah, OK. Perhaps dholbach knows
<aquarius> or dpm, ping ^
<dholbach> aquarius, I pinged tsimpson on #ubuntu-community-team
<dholbach> asking in #ubuntu-irc should work probably as well
<dpm> aquarius, running a session, sorry
<ignerous> hello
<ignerous> everyone
<Spirinox> QUESTION: will you answer our questions?
<sergiusens> Spirinox, there is no session running here...
<Spirinox> Yeah...... i though it was live
<sergiusens> it was live 4 hours ago ;-)
<Spirinox> i'm always too late ^^'
<Spirinox> I'll come back when there is a live. See you
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<JoshStrobl> Hello everyone =)
<JoshStrobl> Hey jono, there is an event upcoming, correct?
<jono> JoshStrobl, yes
<jono> in 10 mins
<JoshStrobl> jono: Thought so :) Mind if we get a topic change?
<jono> JoshStrobl, it will when we get there
<JoshStrobl> ah
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Keynote | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22220/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<JoshStrobl> By the way jono, never was able to get around to saying that last week's Ubuntu App Developer week keynote was very informative. Thanks for helping kick off the sessions.
<jono> thanks JoshStrobl!
<spider623> ok the new chat system is nice
<JoshStrobl> spider623: eh? Are you in IRC via the web-based Kiwi IRC or an IRC client?
<micah2> I see you, Jono
<mhall119> jono: we see you
<JoshStrobl> I can see you jono
<cgregan_uds> audio good...videio good
<dholbach> yes, go go go
<mhall119> uh oh, buffering...
<karni> jono: loud and clear
<spider623> i do see a green shirt
<t1mp> jono: I see you
<fdelayen> seeing you, jono :)
<nhaines> Now I see you.  :)  (It didn't autostart).
<mrbrownstone3g> i see u from nottingham
<kirkland__> good here
<snwh> all good, mr. lazy
<kereltis> Video and sound are good
<Schnook> that beard
<JoshStrobl> dat beard
<mhall119> such facial hair, much wow
<jono> get your questions in
<spider623> QUESTION: when is mir expected to hit officially as the display manager?
<Cracknel> QUESTION: What's up with the beard?
<jono> type in 'QUESTION' followed by your question
<tech_freak> Please Mark, please explore Ubuntu Touch
<rickspencer3> arg ... video buffering!
<ogra_> mr lazy !
<JoshStrobl> poor people and their buffering :P
<karni> all good
<ogra_> rickspencer3, i have the same with all sessions today
<JoshStrobl> 14.04 is so solid already. seriously going to be a great release.
<jono> ogra_, :-)
<dobey> rickspencer3: drop the quality down to 360p
<sergiusens> ogra_, you should upgrade from that 14.4k modem
<JoshStrobl> sergiusens: haha
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, i'm watching the stream on an android phone now
<spider623> there is quality lower than 720p?
<JoshStrobl> orga_ Oh man, I know how that feels.
<PokeyMan> QUESTION: We've recently seen a nice new lockscreen added into 14.04. Will they long needed quality finishes find a way into Unity 8 from the start?
<sergiusens> spider623, you can choose 240
<balloons> set it to 240p if you need to :-)
<geddy> QUESTION: is there still any interest in exploring the "rolling release" idea?
<ogra_> JoshStrobl, well, at least it works ... doesnt in my desktop browser
<MSkilledMyPuppy> Damnit! Stream doesn't work!
<Springbank> What about the icon-theme? Suru will be the new icon theme?
<dobey> yeah, i think youtube isn't dealing well with everyone trying to stream a live hangout at 720p
<MSkilledMyPuppy> ..running circle
<karni> Springbank: prefix your questions with "QUESTION"
<MSkilledMyPuppy> Wait for me, Mark!
<nhaines> dobey: those beautiful 720p slides.  :)
<Micael> Question: When this planned out Ubuntu Phone in Europe?
<Springbank> kami Thanx
<dobey> nhaines: yeah, all that purple and text makes such a huge difference being in 720p
<Schnook> QUESTION: what does Canonical to hit the mass market?
<dobey> but that's why i go for 4K
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Will there be any commitments to an improved Ubuntu One client across Ubuntu, Ubuntu Touch, Android etc. in a future cycle, possible 14.10 or 15.04?
<jono> if you have questions for Mark, type them in with 'QUESTION' followed by your question and I will add it to the list :-)
<nhaines> dobey: wow much fonts.  such kerning.  :)
<karni> nhaines: hi! :)
<Springbank> Question: What about the icon-theme? Suru will be the new icon-theme?
<nhaines> karni: hiya!  :)
<JoshStrobl> Springbank: Yes. Landing in UT first, potentially desktop later from what I hear.
<MSkilledMyPuppy> QUESTION: How do I get that stream working?
<spider623> QUESTION: what about the 22" sony tablets? are they going to display as a normal pc?
<mhall119> MSkilledMyPuppy: YouTube has been giving people problems all day, you can try a different browser or incognito window, but otherwise there's not much we can do
<mhall119> MSkilledMyPuppy: if you can't get it working now, you can try coming back and watching the recording at a later time
<nhaines> spider623: remember, no tech support questions. :)
<MSkilledMyPuppy> sorry!
<rickspencer3> "co-opt" is the perfect word, I've been looking for a good way to describe that kind of convergence
<mhall119> 22" *tablet*?
<JoshStrobl> nhaines: I don't think that was a support question. I think he was curious how that large of a form factor "tablet" will react to Ubuntu (whether it'll show the tablet view or desktop).
<slangasek> mhall119: Moses-approved
<spider623> it's no tech support, just a question since 22" is a little big for the tablet ui of touch
<mhall119> slangasek: lol
<ogra_> ha
<jono> slangasek, lol
<Springbank> Question: UT will be released on Nexus 7 (2013)?
<MSkilledMyPuppy> gonnga watch video instead :-(
<ogra_> Springbank, it is already there
<spider623> Springbank: already is
<nhaines> spider623: I'm sorry, I tab-completed your name by mistake.   I think your question was great.  :)
<dobey> mhall119: panasonic has a 20" 4K tablet
<mhall119> spider623: I think the plan is "the UI will adapt"
<harish_manutd> when the ubuntu for mobile will be released ..Ubuntu OS for mobile ?
<Springbank> thanks
<dobey> mhall119: ubuntu for tables
<ogra_> harish_manutd, many people run it daily already on their nexus devices
<Kiran> Hi
<JoshStrobl> harish_manutd: It already exists. 1.0 was release w/ 13.10 release.
<JoshStrobl> Remember to use QUESTION: if you have a question directed at Mark.
<harish_manutd> ogra_ .never knew about that ...
<mhall119> harish_manutd: I've been running it exclusively since August of last year
<ogra_> harish_manutd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<mhall119> on a Nexus 4
<nhaines> harish_manutd: it's right there on http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/
<Xenon19> Futur game compatible Ubuntu via Mantle (New API) ?
<sergiusens> same since june on a galaxy nexus
<spider623> is that Jono's hand?
<JoshStrobl> What I'm waiting for is the day that UT is available officially for Nexus 5.
<jono> that hairy hand looks familiar
<jono> :-)
<nhaines> JoshStrobl: it works great right now on the N5 as long as you hate sound.
<Micael> Question: When this planned out Ubuntu Phone in Europe?
<JoshStrobl> nhaines: Well, I like sound, so I don't think it'll be right for me yet :P
<jono> if you have questions for Mark, type them in with 'QUESTION' followed by your question and I will add it to the list :-)
<harish_manutd> ogra_ thanks for the link..looks like it will be compatible only with nexus devices...
<jezak> when exactly Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will be available?
<nhaines> JoshStrobl: in that case, MultiROM Manager is a great way to dual-boot.  :)
<mhall119> harish_manutd: that's all we support right now
<nhaines> jezak: 17 April 2014.
<JoshStrobl> nhaines: Yea I've been thinking about doing that.
<mhall119> harish_manutd: there are community ports to non-Nexus devices
<jezak> thanks :)
<ogra_> yes, mostly nexus ... there are community ports for other devices but they are foten far behind in features
<Cracknel> jezak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<spider623> Micael: most probably at the end of the year
<harish_manutd> cool...
<Micael> :'(
<spider623> any one tried the new kernel?
<ogra_> watch that smile !
<Xenon19> Futur game compatible Ubuntu via Mantle (New API) ?
<karni> :)
<JoshStrobl> spider623: you mean 3.13?
<spider623> on ut
<JoshStrobl> orga_ It's the smile of genuine enthusiasm.
<nhaines> On the new landed code he's talking about, I got about 12 programs running on my Nexus 5 before it started getting creaky.  It was fun.  :)
<ivo_xavier> will ubuntu touch support Python?
<Steam4Lnux> here jono
<spider623> for now i will be happy if they add a download option on the browser
<nhaines> ivo_xavier: never.
<JoshStrobl> ivo_xavier: Go, QML / C++,  JS
<JoshStrobl> Remember, if you have a question for Mark, append the question to "QUESTION:".
<rcain> any plans to get Vodafone onboard?
<dobey> ivo_xavier: it's ubuntu. you could install python if you want
<nhaines> dobey: actually, python's already there.
<slangasek> ivo_xavier: python is not part of the supported platform for app development
<slangasek> (but yes, there's some python under the hood)
<mhall119> QUESTION: What's your favorite app on the phone? (not necessarily most used, but the one you like the most)
<nhaines> rcain: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<dobey> nhaines: yes. of course
<rcain> QUESTION: any plans to get Vodafone onboard?
<ogra_> there is a terminal app ... and you could write python scripts you run in it :)
<nhaines> rcain: they're already onboard.
<dobey> rcain: vodafone is already part of the CAG: www.ubuntu.com/phone/carrier-advisory-group
<rcain> thanks nhaines :)
<rcain> LOVE Ubuntu! can't wait for a phone! :)
<Micael> me to
<JoshStrobl> The HTML5 implementation is really solid for Ubuntu Touch at this point. If you want to develop an UT app in HTML5 / JS, it's totally doable at this point.
<Springbank> quit
<Steam4Lnux> QUESTION: As you move toward introducing unity 8 on the desktop, how have you been working on the present releases to make sure it is implemented the right way, and how you want it? & how has the phone design process affected the desktop portion of unity?
<candelibas> But we're waiting W3C API's support for HTML5 apps :/
<rcain> great news about Vodafone. I'll request Ubuntu on my next upgrade, VERY soon i hope.
<spider623> JoshStrobl: it is but also the browser on UT is missing many features, when you can't even download a picture ... well...
<mhall119> spider623: that functionality is landing now, using the new download manager and content hub
<JoshStrobl> candelibas: Not necessarily. You can use Cordova APIs, which tie into the hardware access you need, and since Oxide is based on Blink, the majority of things that'd work in Chrome will work in Oxide.
<harish_manutd> GO GO GO \m/
<JoshStrobl> Obviously Chrome-specific APIs (like Chrome extension stuff) won't work.
<spider623> mhall119: great news, i may actually put it back on the phone!
<JoshStrobl> If you are interested in UT development, join in at #ubuntu-app-devel after the keynote!
<bennybolivar> QUESTION are the new Icons are coming to 14.04?
<fossterer> QUESTION: UT Development? I missed something
<nhaines> bennybolivar: only on the phone; not on the desktop.
<nhaines> fossterer: that's not a question.
<bennybolivar> thx
<fossterer> What is this UT Development?
<dobey> nhaines: exploooooooosions?
<Snack_Pocket88> yes
<nhaines> dobey: giant exploooooooosions!
<ogra_> fossterer, ubuntu touch app development
<t1mp> fossterer: development of apps especially for Ubuntu Touch
<fossterer> OK.. Thanks
<Otak> Why Ubuntu still stupid? I mean no automatic troubleshooting
<dertolle> Evening all
<Snack_Pocket88> good
<ogra_> (not unreal tournament)
<mhall119> s/Ubuntu Touch/Ubunu/
<vthompson> QUESTION: Which language (straight QML or Go), besides HTML5, do we expect/hope to be easiest to port to other devices such as Android/iOS?
<dobey> Otak: rudeness won't get you the attention you want
<nhaines> vthompson: QML and javascript.
<Snack_Pocket88> when is ubuntu??
<Disward> no sound?
<ogra_> ubuntu is now :)
<nhaines> Otak: if troubleshooting could be done automatically, the computer would just do it.
<nhaines> ogra_: +1
<Ursinha> ogra_: :)
<mhall119> ogra_: best answer
<vthompson> nhaines, darn it. I wanted an excuse to start playing with Go
<Snack_Pocket88> dont laugh at me was only asking
<mhall119> vthompson: do it then
<mhall119> Snack_Pocket88: we're laughing at ogra_, not you
<Otak> Ubuntu does not have automatic troubleshooting like Windows
<dobey> nhaines: if troubleshooting could be done automatically, we'd have skynet
<t1mp> vthompson: QML I would recommend for user interfaces, go for lower level stuff that you might do with c++/perl/bash/... now
<nhaines> dobey: well work on Juju *is* still ongoing.  ;)
<Cracknel> dobey: LOL
<liber> hola
<spider623> btw any one tried Multirom Manager to install ubuntu?
<t1mp> vthompson: and you can use GO+QML of course :) (qml for the GUI only)
<Otak> People hate ubuntu because Ubuntu just mae like a tool
<Snack_Pocket88> why is samsung galaxy y i install ubuntu?? i have livecd
<t1mp> (backend in go)
<nhaines> spider623: yeah, I used it at SCALE and ever since.  It's fantastic.
<dobey> Otak: if you hate ubuntu, why are you here?
<Cracknel> spider623: unfortunately not. The support for my Nexus 7 (2012) has been dropped.
<Otak> I said "people"
<candelibas> JoshStrobl: That sounds good.So we won't need W3C APIs
<jono> Otak, give love a chance :-)
<rcain> juju -  cooll name :)
<mhall119> Snack_Pocket88: you can't install on a phone with a LiveCD, you need to download an installable image specifically for your device
<JoshStrobl> candelibas: A lot of the hardware-level JS APIs are W3C drafts, just fyi ;)
<harish_manutd> juju ..COOL names they come up with :)
<mhall119> Snack_Pocket88: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a list of supported and semi-supported devices
<spider623> installing 234 proposed from there now, i hope my wifi will not be slow like a snail again today
<Otak> People hate it because every time trubleshooting the only way is do command line a.k. a MNUAL
<Otak> MANUAL
<who_me> I've seen that someone was working on adding Digital Ocean support to juju. Is that going to be mainlined at some point?
<mhall119> Otak: if you know of a good way to built automated troubleshooting, please document it somewhere and propose it in the next UDS
<spider623> you got to love juju
<Cracknel> QUESTION: Any plans to reintroduce Ubuntu certifications? Especially in the area of cloud computing this would really useful.
<ogra_> Otak, so help making it better and people do not need to troubleshoot at all :)
<mhall119> Cracknel: certification of people or of hardware?
<Snack_Pocket88> i dont lke this ubuntu i like the old one unity
<dobey> Otak: troubleshooting cannot be autoamted. if you have problems with some errors that happen not being good enough, please file bugs
<Cracknel> mhall119: people
<nhaines> Cracknel: people.
<mhall119> ah, nvm then, was going to point you to the hardware certifications page :)
<nhaines> Also I meant mhall119: people.
<digitaldefector> My mom's been using 12.04LTS based disrto. I explained to her Ubuntu's licensing news.with Linux Mint. She agrees with your decision, so that users don't get lesser quality experience using the Ubuntu name.
<Otak> Auto trobleshooting in Windows helped many people
<ogra_> digitaldefector, thanks !
<jono> Otak, this is not a good time to discuss this
<Otak> Ubuntu is not smart as Windows
<ogra_> Otak, so feel free to help making something like this work on Ubuntu too
<jono> I recommend you raise this another time in a better venue
<who_me> QUESTION: I've seen that someone was working on adding Digital Ocean support to juju. Is that going to be mainlined at some point?
<mhall119> Otak: if you know how it should work, propose it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Create
<rickspencer3> questions!
<nhaines> Yay, it's question time!
<Otak> As long as Ubuntu devs cant create auto troubleshooting I cant confirm people arounf me to use ubuntu
<dertolle> Otak my wifi isnt working on my vista laptop. Any thoughts?
<mhall119> QUESTION: because I've been curious for a while, what's the story behind your dragon avatar?
<Micael> Question: When it is planned out Ubuntu Phone in Europe?
<nhaines> mhall119: ooh, good question.
<dobey> Otak: this isn't the place to complain about it
<vthompson> mhall119, +1
<ogra_> mhall119, google: here be dragons
<Snack_Pocket88> meer? what is?
<nhaines> Micael: you keep asking but the answer is always going to be "later this year from BQ"
<iBelieve> QUESTION: Mark, would you share you top 5 favorite apps for Ubuntu Touch (other than packaged websites like Google+)?
<Otak> Ubuntu must be smart to gain popularity
<rcain> QUESTION: any chance of a further attempt at the Edge?
<Armand990> awesome development with the Ubuntu phone!, can't wait to have mine
<SGB1> Hi mark!
<mhall119> ogra_: I'm familiar with the maritime history of the phrase, just not sure why Mark adopted it
<mhall119> Snack_Pocket88: "Mir", it's the software that displays things on the screen
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: In what release cycle do you expect systemd to replace Upstart?
<slangasek> mhall119: because historically South Africa was a dragon stronghold
<bobsam> Question: Has anyone officially spoke with Will Wheaton about his comments on Ubuntu going in a direction that displeases him, and why?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: there was a session about that yesterday
<JoshStrobl> mhall119: Oh...
<JoshStrobl> well damn, missed it :D
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: it's recorded :)
<d0od> bobsam: lol
<ogra_> mhall119, http://www.markshuttleworth.com/biography ;)
<dobey> bobsam: it's Wil with one l :)
<Otak> QUESTION: When Ubuntu devs would make UBuntu smart as Windows?
<bobsam> dobey: ty
<bac> cornrows!
<ogra_> mhall119, HBD = "here be dragons"
<dobey> bac: hahahaha
<noobermin> Otak: When will ubuntu devs make Ubuntu as dumb* as windows? fixed
<dertolle> Otak keep trolling its funny. You from india?
<nhaines> Otak: could you please stop being disruptive to this developer summit?  There are other good places to discuss your concerns if you wish to be constructive.
<digitaldefector> QUESTION: Other DE like LXDE will be transitioning to QT, like Unity is going to do. I've been a GTK centric user. Will we get the same KISS for QT like we do with GTK?
<nhaines> dertolle: please be respectful.
<JoshStrobl> Otak: Please stop being disruptive.
<dertolle> Dont feed the troll
<nhaines> sabdfl: *waves*
<spider623> arrest someone for his beard?
<ogra_> MANDY ?!?
<bobsam> question: with Apple TV 4 rumors and their work to sign service providers to provide live tv shows 4 days after they air, and roku releasing devices faster than ever, where is Ubuntu TV and has any efforts been put to work with content providers to offer these services ?
<who_me> spider623, if he's got a beard he must be a terrorist, d'oh! :/
<Otak> Google only make Linux is just to run a Chrome browser. It seems Linux is just a tool
 * rickspencer3 braces
<dobey> bobsam: use QUESTION in all caps if you have a question
<ogra_> rolling FTW !!!
<dertolle> Keep it comming
<bobsam> QUESTION: with Apple TV 4 rumors and their work to sign service providers to provide live tv shows 4 days after they air, and roku releasing devices faster than ever, where is Ubuntu TV and has any efforts been put to work with content providers to offer these services ?
<nhaines> Otak: all operating systems are just tools.  That's practically their reason for being.
<sergiusens> Otak, computers are just a tool
<bobsam> QUESTION: Has anyone officially spoke with Will Wheaton about his comments on Ubuntu going in a direction that displeases him, and why?
<dobey> Otak: Linux is just a kernel, yes
<sergiusens> nhaines, beat me :-P
<dobey> android runs on top of linux too
<Armand990> will ubuntu phone support "portable PC" mode with bluetooth keyb+mouse and a screen with mhl/hdmi?
<nhaines> sergiusens: being fast at typing lets me be lazier at writing.  ;)
<ogra_> bobsam, Ubuntu TV will most likely be based on Ubuntu for Phones ... we need to get that one rock solid first before moving on to other HW
<nhaines> Armand990: yes, but not for another year.
<rsalveti> ogra_: we just need external monitor support :P
<ogra_> rsalveti, DOIT !
<ogra_> :)
<Ursinha> lol
<nhaines> rsalveti: details, details.  :)
<rsalveti> so I can plug my nexus 4 and watch movies with it
<ogra_> ++
<Armand990> nhaines, thanks for quick answer, hope we get it soon, it's a really impressive feature if available :)
<mhall119> rsalveti: make it happen
<sergiusens> rsalveti, just use your 30" tablet
<rsalveti> ogra_: it's actually not that complicated, but got better things to do :P
<kuteva> QUESTION: What happened to the notification icons (Skype, Dropbox, etc.) in the Unity panel?
<nhaines> Armand990: they already have it running in concept with Ubuntu for Android.  So I think when it's just Ubuntu all the way down it's going to be super impressive.  :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, you will work on it after you have been moved to the TV team ;)
<rcain> QUESTION: any plans for 'docability' with wide-screen/Digtal TVS's,
<Armand990> rhaines, agreed! :))
<dobey> kuteva: nothing? skype appears in the top panel for me
<nhaines> rcain: no plans.  That's a hardware vendor problem.
<kuteva> Not in 13.10
<rsalveti> ogra_: ;-)
<dobey> kuteva: does here. but this isn't the forum to ask for tech support
<Otak> Ubuntu phone will be fail product becaue it's not smart as android
<JoshStrobl> kuteva: Yes it does. In 13.10 the notification icon works for Skype, as well as 14.04.
<spider623> don't compare with the Asus TF series, more than 30% have hardware issues :/
<dobey> Otak: please leave if you're just going to troll
<mhall119> Otak: alright already, you've said your piece
<rcain> @dobey: thanks. need to lobby them. i WANT it :)
<noobermin> QUESTION: Not sure this will make it as it's late, but what is your strategy with regards to the lack of an established app market for ubuntu?
<Mosor> .
<JoshStrobl> Otak: "Study: Internet Trolls Are Also Terrible In Real Life" - http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2453609,00.asp
<Mosor> .
<dertolle> Irc rule #1 : dont feed the troll
<kereltis> I'd love to see ASUS make Ubuntu products
<noobermin> JoshStrobl: pretty much
<nhaines> noobermin: the strategy is to make the SDK awesome, make QML and HTML5 compelling, support Cordova/PhoneGap to make a port beautiful but painless, and make the platform so compelling that everyone wants to be on it.
<mhall119> noobermin: in case he can't answer, we're going to make a phone OS that's desirable and a developer platform that's easy, betweent he two the apps should come to us
<dertolle> All newbies?
<spider623> QUESTION: any chance of a united market along with google in order to have common purchases with Google play? If you guys merge your services it will be great
<rcain> lots of good quotablel stuff there Mark. anyone making a transcript?
<nhaines> spider623: Google doesn't care about that.
<Otak> Ubuntu designer are soulless
<mhall119> rcain: the video is being recorded
<noobermin> nhaines: mhall119: god speed!
<ogra_> rcain, it is recorded
<nhaines> Nor does Apple.  And probably neither does Canonical.  :)
<JoshStrobl> Otak: Obvious troll is obvious.
<ogra_> Otak, you are tiring ...
<mhall119> just ignore Otak
<spider623> nhaines: actually getting money from more than one platform is in her plans
<rcain> @mhall119
<rcain> mhall119
<rcain> @mhall119: thanks
<dertolle> Keep feeding....
<dobey> ogra_: can't we get someone to kick/ban/kline him?
<Otak> look at the wallpaper. No art at all
<ogra_> dertolle, trying hard not to :)
<ogra_> dobey, no idea, i guess we have OPs here
<dertolle> Its kind of funny actually
<rickspencer3> pick up the new icons in a point release?
<ogra_> uuuh
<dobey> dertolle: yeah. so was "Dumb & Dumber" :)
<nhaines> rickspencer3: can't: UI Freeze.
<dertolle> ^^
<nhaines> Although I really, really like sabdfl angling for an optional package with the Suru icons!  :D
<rickspencer3> 14.1, 14.2 with new icons?
<Otak> The souless Ubuntu designers should be fired for goodness
<rickspencer3> why not? it wold be sweet
<nhaines> rickspencer3: it would break the Documenation team.
<t1mp> Otak: who still believes in souls these days?
 * rickspencer3 kick Otak
<slangasek> t1mp: dude, no need to escalate
<nhaines> rww: welcome!
<t1mp> ok
<JoshStrobl> "Oh hell yea" - I liked that version of "yes".
<Otak> Ubuntu wallpaper just made people in my country laughing so loud when ubuntu designer claim it has art on it
<bobsam> QUESTION: canonicals business model to profit share with developers on application sales, has that shown promising results and interests from big players?
<kuteva> QUESTION: Why was the gear (System settings, Shut down, ...) removed from the HUD search in 13.10?
<Hermansson> Has FairPhone been mentioned?
<Cracknel> Hermansson: nope
<t1mp> dual sim ++++ :)
<ukbeast> wow, the legend is on live :)
<spider623> we need an oem that will release a phone with no os and you will be able to choose what os you like just like a normal pc
<ogra_> ukbeast, nope, we rented an imposter
<rickspencer3> lol sudoku
<ukbeast> lol
<ogra_> ukbeast, but he isnt bad, is he ?
<popey> \o/
<balloons> lol, look out dinko!
 * xnox feels under pressure now to update g+ app.
<ukbeast> he's real, look at that beard
<nhaines> I do like the Sudoku stuff, but nothing's ever beat Brain Age in terms of best digital Sudoku.  :)
<slangasek> Otak: do you understand that your comments here are not constructive, and no one is going to change what they're doing on Ubuntu when a person we don't know shows up on IRC and tells us we're doing it all wrong?
<mhall119> xnox: aquarius tells me there's a "better web version" of Google+ available that we could be using
<dobey> slangasek: he was +q'd :)
<xnox> mhall119: i'm open to any improvements.
<mhall119> aquarius: ^^
<ogra_> dobey, so he can still listen ;)
<nhaines> QUESTION: What is the function of the Mobile Carrier Advisory Group right now?  What do the members do?
<karni> xnox: g+ app? you wrote one?
<xnox> karni: i packaged it as a webapp.
<ogra_> karni, he maintains the webapp
<jono> trolled
<slangasek> dobey: oh, missed that, the relationship between the +q and the speaker was non-obvious :)  thanks
<karni> ack
<sergiusens> xnox, can you check the notes on the store for g+?
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah.
<sergiusens> xnox, can I also ask you to add plus to the tags as well :-)
<rickspencer3> I.
<rickspencer3> can.
<rickspencer3> not.
<rickspencer3> wait.
<ogra_> and the plus sign  ?
<ogra_> :)
 * sergiusens tries to stay on topic
<rcain> QUESTION: but many/most of your (UK) developers them selves will be on Vodafone (or other mainline carrier)
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Ok, not a real question. Just want to say "thank you Mark" for financially backing the amazing endeavor that is Ubuntu.
<dobey> rcain: that's not a question
<who_me> JoshStrobl, hear hear!
<ogra_> rcain, we only have a few people in the UK ... canonical spreads around the globe
<dobey> rcain: but you can run it on your phone, regardless of carrier
<rcain> @dobey: rhetorical question.
<dobey> rcain: if you have a nexus4, you can go flash it right now, and run ubuntu
<nhaines> rcain: it wasn't a rhetorical question either!
<Patr10t> Question;i have Xiaomi Phone.Will it work with ubuntu that works now on nexus phone?or would work with other phone?lets say Meizu,Lenovo,which now run on android
<nhaines> rcain: I'm running Ubuntu on a Nexus 5 (and used to be on a Galaxy Nexus) on T-Mobile.  It's all just working.  :)
<rcain> @dobey: yes, but don't have a Nexus 4. also really need 'some' level of technical/warranty support from Vodafone to make it 'safe'
<mhall119> Patr10t: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices has a list of devices and their levels of support
<dobey> Patr10t: questions about specific models are not really appropriate for this session
<Blin> QUESTION: In my opinion, the problem is that the OSX user can not fully customize their environment. Ubuntu also has little opportunity to change the desktop. Many options can be configured in the console, not everyone likes to do it or it's hurd. Do we wait for change?
<mhall119> Patr10t: anything with a CyanogenMod port can get an Ubuntu port if someone does the work
<Nivex> CM port above a certain version I bet. I imagine I can't get Ubuntu on my Nexus One.
<dobey> Blin: you can change ubuntu to look however you want. you aren't required to use Unity
<who_me> Blin, there is a *ubuntu for pretty much all of the major DEs... OS X has only one DE and that's that
<rcain> @nhaines. don't be pedantic. it was an 'implied' rhetorical question. (ie. could be argued or refuted - to b pedantic)
<Armand990> QUESTION: (kinda again), what will be the focus on making ubuntu phone as "mobile-on-a-go-pocket-pc" with the connectivity possibilities to everything possible (bt+hdmi etc...)?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: everybody is suffering from the lack of auto 'adb reboot bootloader'
<marlinc> QUESTION: How can a company become a official Canonical support partner?
<nhaines> rcain: it's not.
<mhall119> marlinc: http://www.ubuntu.com/partners/
<rcain> @nhaines: lol! now go away :)
<ogra_> rsalveti, was that to help sergiusens to stay on topic ?
<JoshStrobl> Ok you two, calm down. Geez...
<Nivex> bah! Linode > DO (IMHO)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<marlinc> Well its not very clear that's why I wanted to ask here (with Jono and Mark himself)
<nhaines> rcain: these panels aren't for rhetorical questions anyway.  But not even asking a question is going to get your question skipped by the moderator.
<snwh> "on my plane" you don't hear that often
<riffaClouds> Can you please shed some light on, if the nexus 5 will eventually be oficially supported?
<nhaines> rcain: so feel free to apply that feedback or not in hopes to increase your chances of having your question asked.  That's all I was saying and I'm not ashamed of it.
<thelionroars> unless you're at a carpenter convention
<ogra_> riffaClouds, no plans for that, but there is a great community port for it
<karni> jono: QUESTION from riffaClouds: Can you please shed some light on, if the nexus 5 will eventually be oficially supported?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, should I add that? it's for bootstrapping though; so you will be taken there and be wiped with no query
<karni> jono: well, just answered by ogra_ , I suppose :)
<rsalveti> sergiusens: that was the previous behavior anyway, right?
<nhaines> riffaClouds: Ubuntu Engineering team spreadsheet says end of June.
<aquarius> xnox, try g+ web on ios or android. There's a better version; we're getting the "basic html" version I think
<sergiusens> rsalveti, yeah, it doesn't make it right though
<rsalveti> sergiusens: or just ask the user to confirm
<xnox> aquarius: ack.
 * ogra_ waits for sergiusens and rsalveti to start code reviews in here 
<dobey> xnox, aquarius: that's probably due to the User-Agent
<ogra_> :)
<sergiusens> lol
<rsalveti> :P
<rcain> @nhaines: it was in fact a 'serious' observation in apparent flaw in Mark's argument that somehow Vodafone (& ilk) didn't matter so much - my point being I/WE use them & we are useres/early uptakers/devellopers/Ubuntu lovers - hence catch22 -- u savy?
<Nickedynick> QUESTION: Some news broke recently that the CryEngine game engine is going to be demoed on Linux at GDC this year, probably initiated by the fact that Valve are planning to launch Linux-based Steam Machines this year too. What (if anything) is going on within Ubuntu which could take advantage of the developments being made as a result of Valve's de
<Nickedynick> cision to back Linux for its gaming platform?
<dobey> i think it's too late to ask more questions :)
<nhaines> rcain: the 'question' prompt is only for direct questions, not for observerations--that's what this channel here is for.
<karni> rcain: FWIW, I didn't udnerstand your question. I think you guys can stop now.
<ogra_> WHEATON !!!
<dobey> karni: it wasn't a question. it was a complaint :)
<riffaClouds> @nhaines, tnx after the many months of checking for updates, i stopped looking. I´m gladd it will be supported, because i have an nexus 5. :D
<karni> dobey: I suppose that prefix was confusing then.
<karni> riffaClouds: :)
<nhaines> riffaClouds: if you hate sound, it's working perfectly now!  :D  Check out MultiROM Manager.
<rcain> thanks for the answer on Edge Mark. ears to the ground :)
<mhall119> nhaines: dobey: rcain: either way it's going to be asked as stated, so let's drop it
<rootdz> very good talk
<nhaines> mhall119: I think it's much more likely to be skipped due to lack of question.
<rcain> very good talk. congrats  guys.
<karni> indeed, very good talk
<mhall119> nhaines: also because time's run out
<spider623> anyone knows how to restart ubuntu touch?
<nhaines> spider623: there are several ways.
<mhall119> none of them good
<karni> spider623: adb shell reboot
<nhaines> spider623: long-hold the power button turns them off.
<rickspencer3> I heard everything from sabdfl
<nhaines> spider623: adb shell reboot if your phone is connected to your computer.
<thelionroars> it's the android team...
<pmcgowan> we can see you all
<mrjazzcat> jono:  mostly good
<spider623> i will go with the adb
<thelionroars> we can hear you
<nhaines> Terminal, then 'sudo reboot -p' if not.  :)
<rcain> clear from heere - occassional stutter
<calc> occasional glitch but pretty good
<karni> sabdfl: yes we can :)
<slangasek> jono: bandwidth problem between you and sabdfl, but the actual feed from you was good
<sergiusens> jono, sabdfl both of you froze for me in different moments for a second
<karni> sabdfl: jono: thank you!
<who_me> thanks to you folks for sharing with us and answering our questions
<bennybolivar> thank you too
<JoshStrobl> thanks jono and sabdfl
<janneke1> sabdfl:jono: thanks!
<riffaClouds> this was the first time i got to join live. this was awesome!
<MikeWasouski> thank you too
<ogra_> thanks for investing the time !
<karni> riffaClouds: :)
<nik90> sabdfl: thnx
<mhall119> don't forget there's another day of UDS tomorrow!
<spider623> it was a good session
<rcain> thanks to you all :) parise Ubuntu!
<karni> \o/
<nhaines> Thanks jono and sabdfl!  :)
<candelibas> Thank you too
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/2014-03-13/
<thelionroars> so excited about ubuntu mobile!
<rootdz> Thank you :)
<kereltis> Thanks guys, great keynote!
<jono> thanks!
<sabdfl> you guys rock, thank you for your questions and contributions!
<riffaClouds> @sabdfl, thank you for leading awesome innovation!
<FK_nero> hi is this still going  ??
<Cracknel> FK_nero: you've just missed it
<FK_nero> dammit    any thing  new
<Cracknel> you can watch the recording
<Cracknel> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWTVe5Mdv0Y
<nhaines> Cracknel: we learned more about the beard.  :)
<FK_nero> will do thx cracknell
<nhaines> Also I'm just mistelling constantly today. Maybe I should take a nap to compensate for getting up so early.  :)
<sean_patrick> finished up now?
<nhaines> sean_patrick: about 10 minutes ago.\
<Cracknel> sean_patrick: everything is recorded on Youtube at: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWTVe5Mdv0Y
<Cracknel> we should set this as the topic for the channel or something :)
<sean_patrick> ok. Thanks
<eoeo> gdocs rulez, i use it @school
<eoeo> Mate DE please
<nhaines> sabdfl: What did your lower-third say?  I couldn't read the title.  :)  "Chairman & B@lllmasher" it seems to say.  :)
<heldeman> Hi i am more than new. Hope i can figure out what to do. I wonder with the Ubuntu phone docked will somebody be able to put a SSD and or graphic card in it. Is this to fare fetched?
<nhaines> heldeman: that sounds pretty unlikely based on what phones today can do.
<nhaines> SSD wouldn't be so hard, but graphics via USB is not good.
<heldeman> Could in future phones have a port in to the dock maybe to have a graphic card in the dock. It would be cool if it ever could be designed.
<nhaines> heldeman: anything's possible, but graphics rendering requires moving such massive amounts of data around with little latency, I can't imagine anyone would.
<heldeman> Pity it would then have been able to do 3D cad when docked.
<heldeman> Could some one tel me how this work. What is this writing in the right and box. Is it something to use
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<B0-> yey! IRC :)
<B0-> hey everybody!
<B0-> bye everybody!
<ravi> you should have new wallpaper leave that old pink wallpaper
<ravi> thats how people will recognize change in the release
<kiwilinuxguy> hey
<ankittulsyan> QUESTION: Can you tell us something on what we can expect for the 14.10 release?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22203/track-summaries/
<ogra_> moo
<t1mp> jono: I see you
<ssweeny> jono, you're on
<balloons> live
<ChickenCutlass> jono: we can see you
<rickspencer3> 0/
<ogra_> so red today
<jono> ogra_, I bleed Ubuntu
<dobey> i didn't know we were partnering with sriracha
<jono> dobey, it is a key strategic vertical
<mhall119> dobey: Sriracha Phones, they're really hot
<dobey> jono: don't know if you're aware, but buffalo wild wings has sriracha flavored hot wings right now, if there's one near your location.
<jono> dobey, I love BW3
<dobey> jono: then you will love bw3+sriracha :)
<nuclearbob> I like the parmesan garlic sauce myself
<jono> indeed
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> "withing the next two weeks"
<ogra_> -g
<dobey> that's what i was told two weeks ago
<jono> dobey, would you like some cheese with that whinge?
<jono> :-)
<ogra_> yeah, i dont think jason has any idea how long landing a single change costs today
<dobey> jono: no. rum. :)
<jono> :-)
<rickspencer3> holy moly
<rickspencer3> it's like a machine gun fire of information
<rickspencer3> ogasawara ftw!
<mhall119> rickspencer3: it's been a busy few days
<mhall119> and that was core's "light" schedule
<Dustsnutt> that´s waht she said
<chrisccoulson> rickspencer3, that's what I thought. I was only in one session - it seems like I've missed loads ;)
<good_day> ao
<leedev> HI BACON
<jono> hi leedev
<leedev> ;)
<good_day> how do i forward the video
<good_day> ?
<ogra_> good_day, forward ?
<good_day> i cant do it like the other videos i have seen
<good_day> oi
<ogra_> its a live stream
<dobey> it's live. you can only go as far forward as currently exists
<t1mp> good_day: you need a time machine for that. The video is live :)
<good_day> eh!
<ogra_> you would have to do time traveling to forward it
<dobey> despite whta you may have been lead to believe, time travel is not possible
<good_day> yesterday iw as able to do ut
<good_day> im sorry
<sergiusens> albeit they are like 10 seconds in the future
<AdiRo> copy the link
<AdiRo> and post it on your social page
<dobey> sergiusens: just move a bit to the east :P
<ogra_> yay
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<thagabe> we can hear you!
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/14/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<xnox> this event is no longer live =)
 * xnox ponders if recordings can have overlay /not live/
<ansharitkj> test
<vic2001> hi everyone
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-03-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/15/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
* kornbluth.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/14/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/15/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<omnil> greetings nice weekend to all.
